# Hello



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

Ciao raga,


Un anno fa e' toccato a voi godere per la nostra stagione schifosa, ora tocca un po' a noi. 

Civilmente, un saluto. Ci vediamo in Europa League a Gennaio


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto, ma anche no sti cavoli  , spero di non fare la vostra fine e riprenderci


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto......












ps:con voi noi non fineremo mai di godere!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;26387 ha scritto:


> benvenuto, ma anche no sti cavoli  , spero di non fare la vostra fine e riprenderci





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto......
> 
> ps:con voi noi non fineremo mai di godere!





AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Hellcome!




 ci fa godere ogni volta che parla. 


Grazie per il benvenuto.


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto, mi sa che non ci vedremo in Europa League, dato che faremo ultimi nel girone


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Maverick ha scritto:


> ci fa godere ogni volta che parla.
> 
> 
> Grazie per il benvenuto.


A me piu' che altro fa cadere le balls!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Milangirl (20 Settembre 2012)

Maverick ha scritto:


> Ciao raga,
> 
> 
> Un anno fa e' toccato a voi godere per la nostra stagione schifosa, ora tocca un po' a noi.
> ...


dubito che ci rivedremo, visto che non ci arrivate voi a Gennaio in Europa League 

A parte questo...benvenuto


----------



## Maverick (24 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> dubito che ci rivedremo, visto che non ci arrivate voi a Gennaio in Europa League
> 
> A parte questo...benvenuto



Le milaniste mi hanno ricevuto meglio dei maschi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

